

White house task force recommends curbing NSA surveillance - swombat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-25439544

======
mpyne
This has NSA in the title, how could it possibly not be on the front page?

Edit: Anyways, I'm on to page 154 by now. Seems well-thought out to me about
the need to respect civil liberties, utilizing surveillance only when
_actually beneficial_ and not just 'nice to have'.

